# Looking for a British Shorthair



## rover75

Hello folks
My name is Laurie and with my wife Joan we live in West Lancashire. We recently lost our fantastic Blue British Shorthair (Oliver) to the dreaded C. Whilst we do have two DSH cats we would love to be able to adopt British Shorthair boy or girl aged from 3 years and up. 

We do know how loving they are which is why it has to a BSH and as we are both retired we can give as much time as is needed to create a bond between ourselves and the cat.

I am looking on all the usual BSH sites but maybe there is someone who is reading this message who knows of a BSH in need of love and affection.

Thank You
Laurie & Joan


----------



## kelly-joy

Have you tried

BRITISH SHORTHAIR: SOUTHERN BRITISH SHORTHAIR CAT CLUB - RESCUE
Based in London, covering the South of England
Undertaking rehome & Rescue of British Shorthair Cats
Tel: 07905 010210
Email: [email protected]
Website (click on "Re-home List") British Shorthair Kittens

also try these rescues as they get in a lot of BSHs

RUSHDEN PERSIAN RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1124730
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

THORNEYWOOD CAT RESCUE
Tel: 0115 8440243 / 07813 368242
Email: [email protected]
Website: HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue

PERSIANS: ST. FRANCIS PERSIAN CAT RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1080140
Tel: 01677 470344
Email: [email protected]
Web site: St Francis Persian Rescue


----------



## rover75

Hello Kelly-Joy
Many thanks for the links. I already had a couple of them but have added the rest to my bookmarks.

Thank you
Laurie


----------



## jenny armour

i agree with you they are a lovely breed, i used to have one and only lost her in august.
i know the breed clubs are always looking for homes for this beautiful breed.
good luck


----------



## clairissakupitz

I too am looking to home a BSH boy as I have lost mine suddenly. I contacted the BSH site but have not heard anything. I have 5 others in the family but the fact is I miss the sixth and can give a really good home. Its a shame.


----------



## kelly-joy

I know Pauline at THORNEYWOOD CAT RESCUE has had a girl one in for months now and she still hasn't found a loving home, which I really can't understand why as she is a beautiful tortie and white colour


----------



## clairissakupitz

yes I have e mailed her and joined her site as a member.....


----------



## Hambleton

I have a lovely chocolate and silver tabby 4 year old BSH girl who sadly I am going to have to re-home as she has taken a dislike to my three new kittens, which I am going to have to keep (for various reasons!). It turns out she doesn't love being part of a multi-cat household so I am going to look out for a home without other felines for her. Deborah (South Bucks/London area)


----------



## rover75

Hambleton said:


> I have a lovely chocolate and silver tabby 4 year old BSH girl who sadly I am going to have to re-home as she has taken a dislike to my three new kittens, which I am going to have to keep (for various reasons!). It turns out she doesn't love being part of a multi-cat household so I am going to look out for a home without other felines for her. Deborah (South Bucks/London area)


Hello Deborah
I should have liked to take up the offer but I already have 2 DSH in my house.
Laurie


----------



## Hambleton

Hi Laurie

Thanks for the kind thought. I am hoping to find a good home for Maddie (Lady Madonna), who is a very pretty girl. Deborah


----------



## Aurelia

Hambleton said:


> Hi Laurie
> 
> Thanks for the kind thought. I am hoping to find a good home for Maddie (Lady Madonna), who is a very pretty girl. Deborah


You might not have to rehome her hun  Have a wander over to the cat training and behaviour section. Give us a run down of the problems you're having and we will try to help.

I'm sure you'd love to keep her alongside your little ones, as she will do a fantastic job of keeping them in line, just like their mother would.


----------



## missnaomi

Hambleton said:


> I have a lovely chocolate and silver tabby 4 year old BSH girl who sadly I am going to have to re-home as she has taken a dislike to my three new kittens, which I am going to have to keep (for various reasons!). It turns out she doesn't love being part of a multi-cat household so I am going to look out for a home without other felines for her. Deborah (South Bucks/London area)


If you'd really like to keep her it might be worth persevering. When I introduced a new cat, my BSH was *not* impressed. But we made it work and all is good now. I got most of my tips from Vicky Halls book. It did take a few months though!!

Naomi x


----------



## Hambleton

Thanks Aurelia and MissNaomi. I feel guilty about my BSH as she is so fed-up and it's all my fault. My husband recommended me not to get another kitten, but what is done is done and we now have four cats. I will have to have a think about what to do, my house is complicated enough already without the extra TLC Maddie needs to readjust bless her x


----------



## Aurelia

You might find it's easier than you think. Please do have a whirl at making your own thread detailing your situation. We can then at least try and help you


----------

